

Ask HN: Would appreciate any feedback on our site's home page design - bdmorgan

I'm working with some top-notch developers on a new football site (http://www.onsidekick.com) that will launch on June 1.  The good news is we've built a good, solid site.  The maybe-not-so-good news is none of us are great designers...we each know enough to be dangerous.  Where that has taken us is this:<p>http://beta.onsidekick.com/content/images/screenshot.png<p>That's the home page design at the moment...I'd appreciate any honest/brutal feedback from some good designers, particularly anything with some actionable thoughts.  If you have any questions, post them here and I'll check back in.
======
rudasn
I looked it for about five minutes and still have no clue what this is about.
Can you explain a bit more?

~~~
bdmorgan
It's a new online community for NFL and college football fans. We have a team
of writers producing original content daily, as well as integration with 1000+
RSS and Twitter feeds from the football world. Members can follow any topics
they wish - to be added to their own personal "stream" of information - and
they can also set their interest level in each topic. Essentially, we're
trying to build a true Web 2.0 football site that goes beyond 90's era message
boards. The home page, in particular, has been tough for us because we want to
highlight our original content but also make members aware of the various
streams/communities on the site for each team, player, etc.

------
profitbaron
Clickable: <http://www.onsidekick.com> and
<http://beta.onsidekick.com/content/images/screenshot.png>

